
Show HN: Embark – A learning and career development tool for teams - shelds
http://getembark.co/
======
shelds
Hi HN!

I created a tool for team leaders to help structure learning and career
development in their teams.

After using various simple (either email or simple forms) insights tools that
aim to understand the company, measure employee happiness and so on, I thought
to take an approach that mixes in some of these techniques into career
development and learning after having some less than ideal experiences myself.

If you are working at a company that has really solid processes or tools in
place then great! However, what I have noticed is that smaller companies tend
to have less of these.

I trialed some of the ideas using google docs with my team to see how it could
work in practice and based on those learnings created this tool. There’s
plenty more to be added but first, more validation.

I’m curious to hear what your experiences are with regard to career
development and learning. What has been great? What have you felt you lacked?
Is there something you wish you had, looking back?

